# Jotul 3 classic DVNG



## jenny (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought an old Jotul, Classic DVNG D31719 that had never been used. When I turn the flame up, after a couple of minutes theres a click and the pilot light goes out. 
Has anybody got a manual or installation guide? Wonder if it was installed right.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like the classic symptoms of an improper vent configuration. 
It could be a mis-connected section of pipe allowing the combustion gases
to get into the intake air or it could be a blocked exhaust.
Open some windows & try to burn it with the glass off. 
If it runs fine, it's the vent...
BUT DON'T JUST RUN IT WITH THE GLASS OFF! That's a BIG no-no.
If it STILL shuts down there may be a spill switch in the system...
I don't have a manual here, but I can look up your unit tomorrow at work
& see if anything jumps out at me...


----------



## jenny (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try this. Hope its something fixable.


----------



## jenny (Mar 19, 2010)

You're right, its the venting. I tried what you said and it worked fine. I wonder if it was installed right. The vent goes straight out of the wall, direct, no snorkel. Not having a manual or installation instructions makes it difficult to know. The man who installed it obviously didnt get it right!
Thanks for your help


----------



## Fake coal burner (Mar 20, 2010)

Try this cite for old Jotul Manuals 
http://www.jotul.com/en-us/wwwjotulus/Tools/Old-Jotul-manuals/ 
If you cant find your stove click on some dv's you can get a Idea how they are hooked up.


----------

